# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  درخواست آموزش برنامه نویسی یکپارچه ویندوز 10 + پرداخت هزینه

## kolibri

سلام؛ من قصد ساخت یک برنامه یونیورسال ویندوز 10 رو دارم. در برنامه من کاربر باید LogIn یا ثبت نام کرد. هر چه جست و جو کردم، مطلب مفیدی پیدا نکردم. هم فارسی زبان و هم انگلیسی. می توانید برنامه رو با اینستاگرام مقایسه کنید تا حدودی (از لحاظ کارکرد). 
اما نکات:
1.آموزش به صورت ویدیویی و با توضیحات خط به خط هر کد با استفاده از ویژوال استودیو 2015 و زبان C#‎‎
‎‎2.ثبت نام کاربر در برنامه و ذخیره شدن ایمیل، رمز عبور، شماره تماس.
3.ورود کاربر از طریق ایمیل و رمز عبور خود (اگر قبلا ثبت نام کرده است).
4.قابلیت بازیابی رمز عبور از طریق ایمیل.
5.نمایش پیام موجود نبودن کاربر یا رمز عبور هنگام ورود به برنامه در صورت وارد کردن اشتباه یا موجود نبودن کاربر و رمز عبور.
6.قابلیت پشتیبان گیری از اطلاعات موجود در دیتابیس برنامه، در جدول مربوط به هر کاربر در دیتابیس آنلاین.
7.قابلیت همگام سازی اطلاعات بعد از طی کردن مرحله ورود به برنامه.
8.و هر آنچه که لازم است بدانم!
لطفا قیمت پیشنهادیتون رو پ.خ بفرمایید. اگر سوالی بود یا گنگ توضیح دادم بگید تا توضیح بدهم.

----------

